# Lathe



## deerdude2000

Is this a good deal http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Starter_Sets___Deluxe_Pen_Turners_Starter_Kit___deluxe_pen_starter?Args=


----------



## bill

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPROVS-...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210716610&sr=8-10

http://www.amazon.com/1014I-Inch-In...f=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210716610&sr=8-13


----------



## bill

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPRO-Tu...f=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210716794&sr=8-36


----------



## Bobby

Before you buy one let me check with my grand kids about this one I have. I may be able to sell it. If so I will take $175 for it and you can pick it up the same day.
Its brand new in the box. Never opened.

This is the one I have
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-LA200-Shopmaster-Horsepower-Woodworking/dp/B00006JZZV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210718493&sr=1-1


----------



## Tortuga

Don..all of them look like pretty good deals. Yours has about 150 bucks worth of extras included. The only suggestion I would make is to go with a VS (variable speed) model..which the one in the ad aint... It costs about 70 more..but almost everybody thinks it is worth it....specially if they aint got it..LOL.. Messing with the belts is a pain. I LOVE my Jet..but the PSI lathe is probably good also...do read the 'opinions' on the Amazon links on both, though.. Jet seems to be finished a little better.. 


slight hijack...any of you guys made peppermills..gave it another shot and finally got a working model put together...but the holes are off center..Another Cockeyed pepper mill.lol..Mebbe the Good Lord is telling me to quit messing with things I dunno how to do. Stuck a phillips head almost thru my palm on this one..Think if I had drilled the hole all the way thru the blank FIRST..instead of rounding and parting like instructions told me to do, I mighta been better off...but my forstner bits..even with the extender just won't reach 10 inches...Any suggestions appreciated..

Now....back to our regular programming. LOL


----------



## Brew

If I was looking at a package deal I'd probably go this route, about $25 more but includes blanks & kits for 40 pens, a press & a DVD instead of a book. Also free shipping so the actual price difference is only $15

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pk073spec.html

Jeff


----------



## Profish00

Tortuga said:


> slight hijack...any of you guys made peppermills..gave it another shot and finally got a working model put together...but the holes are off center..Another Cockeyed pepper mill.lol..Mebbe the Good Lord is telling me to quit messing with things I dunno how to do. Stuck a phillips head almost thru my palm on this one..Think if I had drilled the hole all the way thru the blank FIRST..instead of rounding and parting like instructions told me to do, I mighta been better off...but my forstner bits..even with the extender just won't reach 10 inches...Any suggestions appreciated..
> 
> Now....back to our regular programming. LOL


You can cut the rod on the peppermill to any length. I think, what kit did you use?

Carry on...lol


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



Tortuga said:


> Don..all of them look like pretty good deals. Yours has about 150 bucks worth of extras included. The only suggestion I would make is to go with a VS (variable speed) model..which the one in the ad aint... It costs about 70 more..but almost everybody thinks it is worth it....specially if they aint got it..LOL.. Messing with the belts is a pain. I LOVE my Jet..but the PSI lathe is probably good also...do read the 'opinions' on the Amazon links on both, though.. Jet seems to be finished a little better..
> 
> slight hijack...any of you guys made peppermills..gave it another shot and finally got a working model put together...but the holes are off center..Another Cockeyed pepper mill.lol..Mebbe the Good Lord is telling me to quit messing with things I dunno how to do. Stuck a phillips head almost thru my palm on this one..Think if I had drilled the hole all the way thru the blank FIRST..instead of rounding and parting like instructions told me to do, I mighta been better off...but my forstner bits..even with the extender just won't reach 10 inches...Any suggestions appreciated..
> 
> Now....back to our regular programming. LOL


Thanks Tortuga did you get my message,i didnt know if that one had the v.s or not do the others i want that for sure.


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



bill said:


> http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPRO-Turncrafter-Horsepower-Woodworking/dp/B0006OC3GO/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210716794&sr=8-36


Is it variable speed???i like it it will turn a little larger bowls right?


----------



## Bobby

I have VS on my mini Jet and I use it a lot. But I don't think I would change speed so much if I didn't have it. It only take about 30 seconds to change the belt. The VS still has to have the belt moved for lower or higher speeds


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



Brew said:


> If I was looking at a package deal I'd probably go this route, about $25 more but includes blanks & kits for 40 pens, a press & a DVD instead of a book. Also free shipping so the actual price difference is only $15
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pk073spec.html
> 
> Jeff


Is this one v.s???


----------



## 3192

I have not seen the Penn lathe but I do know the JET Mini is a bullet-proof machine that will give you years of service. We had 8 of them in our junior high woodshop that never gave us problems over the six years that I was there. If a 14 year old can't tear them up....they are bullet proof. Like fishing gear---you get what you pay for. My two cents...gb


----------



## 3192

I would call HUT Products and see if they would match or beat the Craft Supplies deal. I'm willing to bet they would. Good luck and let us know what you decide. gb
http://www.hutproducts.com/


----------



## Slip

Before you buy it, consider a little larger lathe http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-jet-1220I have this one and like it better than the smaller mini lathes. It has larger motor and more swing. Doesn't come with the variabel speed however, but to me, it is more worth it to have a little larger for a mini price. It even comes with a pretty nice light. I am satisified until I get me a big one like galvbay. My wife sure did like galvbays big boy, so I am halfway there.


----------



## 3192

I'll go with Bobby on this too. It's nice to have something to grow in to. If you have the pockets and space to get a larger machine, by all means do it. Again, just my two cents. gb


----------



## deerdude2000

slip knot said:


> Before you buy it, consider a little larger lathe http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-jet-1220I have this one and like it better than the smaller mini lathes. It has larger motor and more swing. Doesn't come with the variabel speed however, but to me, it is more worth it to have a little larger for a mini price. It even comes with a pretty nice light. I am satisified until I get me a big one like galvbay. My wife sure did like galvbays big boy, so I am halfway there.


Do they make this one in v.s????


----------



## Slip

No, not available in v.s. yet. Maybe someday, but I still like it better than my first one. It is much beafier than the minis and with the larger motor, doesn't bog down as much. It is longer than the minis and if you want the extension, it make a much longer than the minis with extensions. Small price for its extra size. I really like mine and will keep it when I someday get a big boy lathe. I got mine at Woodcraft in Houston as soon as they came out with this model and it took a little while waiting on it to get it. I got mine last year. So far, it's a nice lathe.

Speed changes is not as easy, but not a big deal to me. I have no problem making changes when needed.


----------



## Tortuga

Hey, Dude....NOW I got your message...Gotta get me a 21st century phone..never notice this one has messages on it... Very few calls come into this casa..LOL... Gimme a call in the AM...gonna take the day off...worked 2 days (4 hours) in a row...and I NEED a break..LOL


----------



## deerdude2000

slip knot said:


> Before you buy it, consider a little larger lathe http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-jet-1220I have this one and like it better than the smaller mini lathes. It has larger motor and more swing. Doesn't come with the variabel speed however, but to me, it is more worth it to have a little larger for a mini price. It even comes with a pretty nice light. I am satisified until I get me a big one like galvbay. My wife sure did like galvbays big boy, so I am halfway there.


They do make the jet 1220 in v.s now !!!


----------



## Slip

Wow, that is great. Guess, I jumped the gun and should have waited, however, I am very satisified with what I have anyway. How much is the vs model? I think you would be more happy with that than the smaller, but then that IMO. But if you can get a good deal on a smaller like Bobby's, then go for it and upgrade later if you decide. I wish this one would have been there when I bought my first one though and bought once. When I bought mine, they did not have the extension for the lathe out yet either, but now do and I would like to get it also, mainly to slide the tailstock out of the way at times instead of removing completly but when using he Jamieson hollower, I still have to remove it, I believe anyway, so may or may not get it later.


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



slip knot said:


> Wow, that is great. Guess, I jumped the gun and should have waited, however, I am very satisified with what I have anyway. How much is the vs model? I think you would be more happy with that than the smaller, but then that IMO. But if you can get a good deal on a smaller like Bobby's, then go for it and upgrade later if you decide. I wish this one would have been there when I bought my first one though and bought once. When I bought mine, they did not have the extension for the lathe out yet either, but now do and I would like to get it also, mainly to slide the tailstock out of the way at times instead of removing completly but when using he Jamieson hollower, I still have to remove it, I believe anyway, so may or may not get it later.


Yea i think thats the one i'm going with i want to try som bowls also and i think it will be perfect,but if bobby wants to sell his i'll take it also at that price i have 2 sons that i'm sure will want to play to.


----------



## Bobby

The Girls said I could sell it as long as they get the money. LOL They have never even seen it. If they decide they want to turn later I will just get them another one.


----------



## Hooked

Sounds about right for granddaughters Bobby........


----------



## deerdude2000

Here's the V.S MODEL

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=2046


----------



## Slip

Oh, ok, that is a different model than the 1220. It has a few more features and it was a model available when I bought mine, but they didn't have them in stock in Houston at the time so I coudn't look at them and I went with the 1220 because I already had a cabinet I set mine on and was much more expensive for same 12" turn. This looks to be a nice lathe. Kinda a smaller version of what Bobby has (he has 16" model I believe). Kinda wondered about the leg strength on that model vs one like Bobby's cast iron legs. Until you get your wood rounded, a lathe can take a beating and if not strong enough legs, it will be worse. Most thing you need is weight to keep the vibration down to minimum. Looks nice other than the leg thing which I just wasn't so sure about.


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*

Heres the right one witch one witch one should i get not much cost diff.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=63432


----------



## Tortuga

That 1236 has 36" between centers and the other one only 20 ".. You could turn a baseball bat on the bigger one...and I'll bet either one would turn out a nice pen.LOL.. 175# vs 130#...sounds pretty steady to me...if ya got the room

Go for the Gold...


----------



## Bobby

Get the biggest one you can afford. You will always want a bigger one after you get started. A 12 inch bowl is a pretty good sized bowl.


----------



## Bobby

Isn't there a Woodcraft out on 270? If so you can get everything you need to turn pens right there. They even got pen kits.


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> Isn't there a Woodcraft out on 270? If so you can get everything you need to turn pens right there. They even got pen kits.


Just called them to be sure...but they have already moved from 290 to l960 and I45...dammit...


----------



## Bobby

Thanks Jim. Hey Deerdude if you go to the Rockler store don't let them know you know Tortuga or Jim. They will charge you double.:biggrin:


----------



## deerdude2000

*wood*

Whats there number?


----------



## Tortuga

LOL..thanks, Bobby... Just opened a letter from Rockler telling me what a good customer I am and that they will give me 15% off of anything I buy from them as many times as I want until July 31....with a few exceptions...I called and Power Tools are an exception . Surprise..Surprise...LOL..

Asked Steve about the 1236 DD is looking at and he said I couldn't get the 15% on that, BUT..they are having a sidewalk sale this Saturday and giving 10 % off of EVERYTHING..including lathes... Their site lists that lathe at 600...so could get it for 540 if you're interested , Don... The sale price applies to everyone.. Can't recall offhand what Woodcrafts price was right now.. He would have to drop ship it and it would take about 2 weeks and I dunno if you can stand it that long. LOL...

good luck....jd


----------



## deerdude2000

*store*



Bobby said:


> Thanks Jim. Hey Deerdude if you go to the Rockler store don't let them know you know Tortuga or Jim. They will charge you double.:biggrin:


Wheres the rockler store?


----------



## Bobby

This is the one I was thinking about

11707 West Sam Houston Parkway South 
Houston, TX 77031 Phone: (281) 988-9449 Fax: (281) 940-0438 [email protected]







Sun: 11 am - 5 pm
Mon: 9 am - 7 pm
Tues: 9 am - 7 pm
Wed: 9 am - 7 pm

Thur: 9 am - 9 pm
Fri: 9 am - 7 pm
Sat: 9 am - 6 pm


----------



## Tortuga

Don. the Rockler I pass every day is on the SW freeway feeder street at about Weslayan. Mgr. is Steve phone 713 622 6567... Sale is this Sat only...and be sure and check delivery/shipping charges with them if you decide to go with them.. Both them and Woodcraft seem to really sock it to ya on those $$$...

http://www.amazon.com/708352-JWL-1236-Horsepower-Woodworking-115-Volt/dp/B00006ANS3/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210893676&sr=8-2

might look at this one as well.. Says "Free Shipping" ..and says ships in 2 to 3 days... No guarantees from me..and dunno how long it takes to get here after they fill the order in those 2-3 days.. Took GalvBay a WEEK to get a little box of wood sent to me from Deer Park a few weeks ago...LOL


----------



## deerdude2000

Do any of them have one in stock?


----------



## Tortuga

DD..don't look like Woodcraft or rockler have it in stock.. Sears does stock them also..price a little higher but if they got one in stock (and they keep a BIG stock) you could prolly pick it up and save the shipping costs.. I tried to call and check stock but couldn't get anybody to answer the phone ...LOL

Good luck to ya.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00923734000P?vName=Tools&cName=Bench+Power+Tools&sName=Lathes

also think sears has 10 or 15 percent off of stuff over 300 or 500. might ask. and NO shipping cost on over 99..


----------



## Bobby

Nearest one from Woodcraft is the Ft Worth store


----------



## 3192

DD.... I ordered my Powermatic with Amazon.com and was very, very happy. They brought it straight to my garage. I agree with Bobby...get the biggest you can afford. With all of your wood inventory you are going to want a big, heavy machine. Let us know which way you go. Also...call Steve LeGrue at The Cutting Edge and see if he will match prices. gb

http://www.cuttingedgetools.com/


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



Tortuga said:


> LOL..thanks, Bobby... Just opened a letter from Rockler telling me what a good customer I am and that they will give me 15% off of anything I buy from them as many times as I want until July 31....with a few exceptions...I called and Power Tools are an exception . Surprise..Surprise...LOL..
> 
> Asked Steve about the 1236 DD is looking at and he said I couldn't get the 15% on that, BUT..they are having a sidewalk sale this Saturday and giving 10 % off of EVERYTHING..including lathes... Their site lists that lathe at 600...so could get it for 540 if you're interested , Don... The sale price applies to everyone.. Can't recall offhand what Woodcrafts price was right now.. He would have to drop ship it and it would take about 2 weeks and I dunno if you can stand it that long. LOL...
> 
> good luck....jd


Not sure i can wait that long LOL I GOT THE BUG BAD !!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the help guys !!!!!

Maybe i can drive out to bobbys and pick that one up to play with this weekend.


----------



## 3192

Maybe this will pan out for you. I just checked the April newsletter from the Gulf Coast club. Two machines for sale.... good luck!

http://www.gulfcoastwoodturners.org/NEWSLETTERS/2008-4%20April%20Newsletter.pdf


----------



## Bobby

I have to go to Galveston in the morning but will be home before 12 noon. Then I will be here all day. I will be home all day Saturday.


----------



## Slip

If you can get a bigger one, I agree, however it you want the mini lathe, the 1220 is the way to go IMO. You can add the extension bed and go to longer than the other 12" lathe. I like the extension so that you can at least slide the tailstock out of the way if you are not using it instead of removing completely. Adds more weight also. Go ahead and get a big Powermatic or even one of them big boy OneWays and get it over with now before you build a collection. The ones Galvbay posted doesn't look like a bad deal.


----------



## deerdude2000

*lathe*



slip knot said:


> If you can get a bigger one, I agree, however it you want the mini lathe, the 1220 is the way to go IMO. You can add the extension bed and go to longer than the other 12" lathe. I like the extension so that you can at least slide the tailstock out of the way if you are not using it instead of removing completely. Adds more weight also. Go ahead and get a big Powermatic or even one of them big boy OneWays and get it over with now before you build a collection. The ones Galvbay posted doesn't look like a bad deal.


i can't open that link i'm confused now i dont know which one to buy


----------



## Bobby

When you come over I will let you turn on the Jet 1642 and the mini Jet. You might decide you like my big boy.


----------



## Slip

*This is what is in the link galvbay posted.*

FOR SALE: Jet 1236 Lathe. Includes​lathe, tool rest, outboard​turning jig, Supernova chuck with​50 mm jaws, 6 inch face plate,​knockout bar, 2 indexing screws,​drive center and live center. All for​$495.00.​Douglas Grissom​281-859-9134(Home)​281-844-4397(Cell)​​[email protected]​
​
​​For Sale: Delta 46-700 12" Variable​
Speed Lathe. 3/4 HP, 115 volt.​with 6 inch, 12 inch and 'S' tool​rests, drive center, live tail center,​face plates, etc.​With stand, table top and cabinet.​Good condition. $300.00.​​[email protected]​

I would think about something like these or the 1220.. I would just say to go with a 12" if you can spend the extra on the larger size or go larger if you know you are going to stay with turning and can afford the much higher prices as you get larger. Can't say about the V.S. vs no V.S. but the VS can come in handy but changing speeds is not too difficult that I don't change them. I change speeds often and isn't too big of a deal but the v.s. would make it simpler. The ones on the adds that galvbay posted has lots of extra that make it a pretty good deal. Good luck deciding on your best option.


----------



## 3192

I can feel the 'turning vortex pull' from here! lol
gb


----------



## Profish00

Get Bobbys, if you like it.. get bigger, nothing wrong with two.

Sounds like a package deal, I'll bet you will leave with more than a hunk of iron.


----------



## Tortuga

Profish00 said:


> Get Bobbys, if you like it.. get bigger, nothing wrong with two.
> 
> Sounds like a package deal, I'll bet you will leave with more than a hunk of iron.


Gotta go with Pro on this un.. Grab Bobby's...good deal...will give ya something to play with this weekend...and you can take your time on a bigger upgrade...or , like old Trod...ya might just lose interest ..lol..and your only out a couple of bills.


----------



## deerdude2000

Tortuga said:


> Gotta go with Pro on this un.. Grab Bobby's...good deal...will give ya something to play with this weekend...and you can take your time on a bigger upgrade...or , like old Trod...ya might just lose interest ..lol..and your only out a couple of bills.


Think thats whats what i'll do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip

Not a bad deal.


----------



## Viking48

galvbay said:


> Maybe this will pan out for you. I just checked the April newsletter from the Gulf Coast club. Two machines for sale.... good luck!
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastwoodturners.org/NEWSLETTERS/2008-4%20April%20Newsletter.pdf


The Delta 46-700 is gone. Not really gone - just relocated to my shop







Now, if I could only find time to learn to use it.


----------



## Bobby

Viking48 said:


> The Delta 46-700 is gone. Not really gone - just relocated to my shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I could only find time to learn to use it.


Another one in the "VORTEX".:spineyes::biggrin:

Don(Deerdude) is going to be at my house in the morning to learn to turn a pen you can come too.


----------



## Slip

Viking48 said:


> The Delta 46-700 is gone. Not really gone - just relocated to my shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I could only find time to learn to use it.


Congrats.


----------



## deerdude2000

*Lathes*

I called both of them are gone guess i move to slow!!!!


----------



## Viking48

Bobby said:


> Another one in the "VORTEX".:spineyes::biggrin:
> 
> Don(Deerdude) is going to be at my house in the morning to learn to turn a pen you can come too.


I'd love to take you up on that later if the offer is open. I have to spend the day and evening with customers tomorrow.


----------



## Viking48

deerdude2000 said:


> I called both of them are gone guess i move to slow!!!!


That list is a little old - I bought the Delta over a month ago but don't feel bad - I've missed out on many deals when I blinked.


----------



## Bobby

Viking48 said:


> I'd love to take you up on that later if the offer is open. I have to spend the day and evening with customers tomorrow.


The offer is open. Anytime you can.Just rememeber my shop isn't as clean as some others on here's garage.


----------



## Viking48

Bobby said:


> The offer is open. Anytime you can.Just rememeber my shop isn't as clean as some others on here's garage.


Thanks - love to come visit. Don't worry about the shop - I finally got mine to the point I can walk through it. Still trying to get rid of stuff.


----------

